# Holland lop thread



## 2seth2

I couldn't find one so I made one! Here you can post pictures and talk about everything holland lops.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad you started this.  I've been back and forth between Holland Lops and Mini Rexes as my bunny of choice to breed.  

Holland Lops make me melt.  I love their faces and their droopy ears.  But that is not a really good reason to start breeding.  

Can anyone give me the pros and cons of breeding Holland Lops.  


Plus everyone please post pics!  Show off your Holland Lops.


----------



## MenagerieMama

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Glad you started this.  I've been back and forth between Holland Lops and Mini Rexes as my bunny of choice to breed.
> 
> Holland Lops make me melt.  I love their faces and their droopy ears.  But that is not a really good reason to start breeding.
> 
> Can anyone give me the pros and cons of breeding Holland Lops.
> 
> 
> Plus everyone please post pics!  Show off your Holland Lops.


I have Holland Lops as pets...they are so sweet!  I have a Torte that is on the big side...he plays with my pot belly pig, cat and my dogs.  He actually chases them, which is funny to watch!

I have a Broken Torte that looks like a small bowling ball with a head.  He is a love.  

We have enjoyed raising HL rabbits, but find that we are likely going to move away from having rabbits as pets and start raising meat rabbits.


----------



## 2seth2

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Glad you started this.  I've been back and forth between Holland Lops and Mini Rexes as my bunny of choice to breed.
> 
> Holland Lops make me melt.  I love their faces and their droopy ears.  But that is not a really good reason to start breeding.
> 
> Can anyone give me the pros and cons of breeding Holland Lops.
> 
> 
> Plus everyone please post pics!  Show off your Holland Lops.


hollands come in many more colors and hollands are a more devloped breed and in my opinion cuter and sweeter


----------



## flemish lops

I have holland lops and love the breed. When they are at a very young age, with their ears just begining to lop, they look like a bunch of  little airplanes buzzing around in the cage  . 
I don't have any Rexes but have felt their fur and it is verrrry soft. I heard though, beacause of there fur, they can get sore hocks eazeir than normal furred rabbits.


----------



## 2seth2

jion the holland lop and netherland show. pets and babies are welcome


----------



## home-sweet-home

My daughter and I have started breeding Holland Lops. We have a colony with 3 does and a buck. They get along great and we just got our first live litter (our doe had one other litter and there were two that died and one peanut that lived 5 days). We have 5 cute little bunnies so far.

Here are pictures of our buns www.lopsbyleah.com


----------



## 2seth2

ahhh cute babies


----------



## 2seth2

you guys should enter the holland lop and netherland dwarf online show! you can just have there entery fill ed out and a link to your website


----------



## Blackhereford boy

What are the dementions of your holland lop cages
 i would love to see pics


----------



## DKRabbitry

I don't personally have any Hollands, but I was talking to someone at a show who breeds & shows holland lops and mini satins.  I can't for the life of me remember the fellow's name, but he was very successful with both breeds.  Something he mentioned was that Holland lops are a more difficult breed to raise due to higher incidents of poor mothering coupled with small litter sizes.  Just something to think about when getting rabbits to breed & raise as more than just pets.  Make sure to check the bloodlines and maternal history with any rabbits


----------



## Ms. Research

DKRabbitry,

Thanks for the tip about looking into the "maternal" history of any breed of rabbit.    Which brings up a question.  When looking at unproven does, would their temperament be a clue to what type of mother they will turn out to be?  I'm finding out from reading this forum from experienced breeders (of any breed) that it's kind of tough to really know if a unproven doe will have the motherly instinct.  That's why it's advised for newbies to try to look for proven.  But if there isn't any does that are proven out there, or your choices are limited because of maybe the area you are at or the type of breed you want to breed, would looking at the history of temperament give you an inkling of a good motherly doe?  

K


----------



## DKRabbitry

For breeding/show stock, when just starting out, I would recommend getting from a breeder.  They should have some sort of idea how that damline is, or even at least how the rabbits mother was.  That is really the *best* indication on whether or not the rabbit will be a good mother.  Of course it is always a toss up.  Temperament wise, I have seen basket case rabbits be good mothers, or be so stressy they kill all the kits.  I have also seen laid back, sweet rabbits be good mothers, and I have seen them just completely ignore their babies.  So I don't think temperament is a very good indication.  From my experience, best you can do if you don't know her maternal bloodline is get her, breed her and see how it works out.  Mostly it is just IF you have the option to find out maternal history, do so, and pick the rabbit with the best mother.

In terms of the holland lops, home-sweet-home made it sound like there was 8 in the litter (is this correct?  3 died, and 5 living?)  From what I understand, that is a huge litter for a Holland Lop.  That breeder I was talking to said litter sizes was usually 2-4, and then not all are show quality.  What we were talking about was the differences between raising/showing the mini-satins and the hollands, so his point was that with the small litter sizes, it takes more to get your champion animals and replacement stock because you have less to choose from.  He had been showing hollands for many years and was just getting into the mini-satins.  So, if I were to start breeding holland lops for pets, I would just look for rabbits that have good sized litters and are good mothers.  If looking for top-of-the-line show animals, obviously you have to take the best you can afford to start with and learn what the standard is and what to look for.  If there are small litter sizes there, maybe get one that isn't so typey but comes from a big litter, cross her in, and select offspring for that trait and being true to type.  What fun is breeding if we haven't set up goals?


----------



## Ms. Research

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> For breeding/show stock, when just starting out, I would recommend getting from a breeder.  They should have some sort of idea how that damline is, or even at least how the rabbits mother was.  That is really the *best* indication on whether or not the rabbit will be a good mother.  Of course it is always a toss up.  Temperament wise, I have seen basket case rabbits be good mothers, or be so stressy they kill all the kits.  I have also seen laid back, sweet rabbits be good mothers, and I have seen them just completely ignore their babies.  So I don't think temperament is a very good indication.  From my experience, best you can do if you don't know her maternal bloodline is get her, breed her and see how it works out.  Mostly it is just IF you have the option to find out maternal history, do so, and pick the rabbit with the best mother.
> 
> In terms of the holland lops, home-sweet-home made it sound like there was 8 in the litter (is this correct?  3 died, and 5 living?)  From what I understand, that is a huge litter for a Holland Lop.  That breeder I was talking to said litter sizes was usually 2-4, and then not all are show quality.  What we were talking about was the differences between raising/showing the mini-satins and the hollands, so his point was that with the small litter sizes, it takes more to get your champion animals and replacement stock because you have less to choose from.  He had been showing hollands for many years and was just getting into the mini-satins.  So, if I were to start breeding holland lops for pets, I would just look for rabbits that have good sized litters and are good mothers.  If looking for top-of-the-line show animals, obviously you have to take the best you can afford to start with and learn what the standard is and what to look for.  If there are small litter sizes there, maybe get one that isn't so typey but comes from a big litter, cross her in, and select offspring for that trait and being true to type.  What fun is breeding if we haven't set up goals?


Truly, thanks for the input regarding temperament.   Also, I never considered going anywhere else but a breeder for starting my breeding stock.   It worked out well with our pets.  We got really lucky when we rescued Willard, not knowing his background.  He's a charm to have around.   

100% agreement, need to set up goals for breeding (whether show/pet or meat).  That's why I just didn't rush in to get a doe and buck and start breeding.  As much as I want to start, I want to make sure I have all my "ducks in a row".   

K


----------



## 2seth2

alot depends on what you are breeding for


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies

I raise Hollands {you can see my bunnies at www.petitjeanbunnies.com }, they are the cutest breed ever! I don't know what I would do with out mine!
Such sweet personalities and such loving little faces, not to mention the cute little floppy ears! If any of you have questions or are needing help with your Hollands just shoot me an email at jessica@petitjeanbunnies.com I am more than happy to help! I'm all for the enhancement of the Holland Lop breed!

Thanks

JessiKa Peterson - {Petit Jean Bunnies}
www.petitjeanbunnies.com


----------



## 2seth2

you should enter the 2 online rabbits shows undy BYH online herd show. It many not be as acurate a a normal show but it is free and fun


----------



## Ms. Research

Hollands look like the next breed we will be getting.  DH wants a Holland Lop.  I want a Lionhead but again lots of grooming so my argument is not as solid as DH's argument on Hollands.  So we will be out searching for our next bun.  Hopefully this one will be a doe and we will start.  I think Hollands will be perfect for what we need for breeding.  Especially around here.  Not much meat rabbits but lots of pets and show.  

K


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Hollands look like the next breed we will be getting.  DH wants a Holland Lop.  I want a Lionhead but again lots of grooming so my argument is not as solid as DH's argument on Hollands.  So we will be out searching for our next bun.  Hopefully this one will be a doe and we will start.  I think Hollands will be perfect for what we need for breeding.  Especially around here.  Not much meat rabbits but lots of pets and show.
> 
> K


That's exciting!  There are some really top notch Hollands on the east coast, particularly in PA and VA, down through the Carolinas.  Some of the best in the nation.

By the way -- your new member title is funny.


----------



## Ms. Research

bunnylovincowgirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollands look like the next breed we will be getting.  DH wants a Holland Lop.  I want a Lionhead but again lots of grooming so my argument is not as solid as DH's argument on Hollands.  So we will be out searching for our next bun.  Hopefully this one will be a doe and we will start.  I think Hollands will be perfect for what we need for breeding.  Especially around here.  Not much meat rabbits but lots of pets and show.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> That's exciting!  There are some really top notch Hollands on the east coast, particularly in PA and VA, down through the Carolinas.  Some of the best in the nation.
> 
> By the way -- your new member title is funny.
Click to expand...

I've been doing some research and have seen lots of really successful breeders in PA.  Living in New Jersey, it's a bit closer for us to drive.  

Regarding the title, it just appeared one day.  I guess it fits.  

K


----------



## home-sweet-home

We are new to breeding and We have our first litter. I am not 100% sure these are all black, Two are a little lighter with some brownish highlights in the light. The doe is black and the buck is a black tort. (their pedigrees are here www.lopsbyleah.com  it is Ebony and Lopsy)

Here they are all together (they are three weeks old) 







One of the browner looking ones





On her back





A blacker one





Here was one at 6 days


----------



## that's*satyrical

So stinkin' cute! You make me want our bunnies now. But we won't have them til Sunday


----------



## flemish lops

awwwwwwww  They are so cute! Congrats on your first litter


----------



## 2seth2

soooooooooooooooooo cute  all of them are black. the browner ones have sun bleaching. my black holland is brownish on his chin and is never marked down


----------



## home-sweet-home

2seth2 said:
			
		

> soooooooooooooooooo cute  all of them are black. the browner ones have sun bleaching. my black holland is brownish on his chin and is never marked down


Ok, cool, I know what to put on the pedigree. 

But they have never been outside, so I do not know how they would get sun bleached. They just really started leaving the nest box that is in a 4ft x 4ft fully inclosed remade coop. They have not left the coop to go outside yet (I think it has been too cold) We have a colony.

So the lighter ones can still be sold as show quality (if they are) even with the lighter color?


----------



## Ms. Research

home-sweet-home said:
			
		

> 2seth2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooooooooooooooooo cute  all of them are black. the browner ones have sun bleaching. my black holland is brownish on his chin and is never marked down
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, cool, I know what to put on the pedigree.
> 
> But they have never been outside, so I do not know how they would get sun bleached. They just really started leaving the nest box that is in a 4ft x 4ft fully inclosed remade coop. They have not left the coop to go outside yet (I think it has been too cold) We have a colony.
> 
> So the lighter ones can still be sold as show quality (if they are) even with the lighter color?
Click to expand...

Congratulations on your First Kits.  They are absolutely beautiful.  

I think they could be considered show quality.  I think what 2seth2 is stating is it's a solid color, whether it's lighter.  Solids are judged.  Just like Brokens (patterns) are judged.   

K


----------



## Citylife

Today I purchased a very nice chinchilla holland lop doe and her 2 mo. old litter of three.  I also, purchased a nice buck who of course has been named Buck.  
He is kind of a cutie pie.  




Is he not a good lookin boy?










The last two pics are the 2 mo. old broken chinchilla.  she is just too sweat.


----------



## 2seth2

Citylife said:
			
		

> Today I purchased a very nice chinchilla holland lop doe and her 2 mo. old litter of three.  I also, purchased a nice buck who of course has been named Buck.
> He is kind of a cutie pie.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_buck12_8_11.jpg
> Is he not a good lookin boy?
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_sofie12_8_11.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_sofietop.jpg
> 
> The last two pics are the 2 mo. old broken chinchilla.  she is just too sweat.


the piture at the top is a chesnut not a chin


----------



## 2seth2

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> home-sweet-home said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2seth2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooooooooooooooooo cute  all of them are black. the browner ones have sun bleaching. my black holland is brownish on his chin and is never marked down
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, cool, I know what to put on the pedigree.
> 
> But they have never been outside, so I do not know how they would get sun bleached. They just really started leaving the nest box that is in a 4ft x 4ft fully inclosed remade coop. They have not left the coop to go outside yet (I think it has been too cold) We have a colony.
> 
> So the lighter ones can still be sold as show quality (if they are) even with the lighter color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations on your First Kits.  They are absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I think they could be considered show quality.  I think what 2seth2 is stating is it's a solid color, whether it's lighter.  Solids are judged.  Just like Brokens (patterns) are judged.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

Ms. Reasearch even if a animal is soild it has to be recognised variety to be show. If she had a rabbit that was not a recognised color she could not sell it as show quality.


----------



## Citylife

2seth2 said:
			
		

> Citylife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I purchased a very nice chinchilla holland lop doe and her 2 mo. old litter of three.  I also, purchased a nice buck who of course has been named Buck.
> He is kind of a cutie pie.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_buck12_8_11.jpg
> Is he not a good lookin boy?
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_sofie12_8_11.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_sofietop.jpg
> 
> The last two pics are the 2 mo. old broken chinchilla.  she is just too sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> the piture at the top is a chesnut not a chin
Click to expand...

Your correct.......I did not label them correctly.  the chestnut is the Jr. buck I got and the broken chinchilla is the daughter of the chinchilla I spoke about.  She also has a chin doe and buck of the same age of 2 months.  That little buck I am keeping my eye on as he may be show quality.  He is a nice little boy.
Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## 2seth2

its fine


----------



## Ms. Research

2seth2 said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> home-sweet-home said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, cool, I know what to put on the pedigree.
> 
> But they have never been outside, so I do not know how they would get sun bleached. They just really started leaving the nest box that is in a 4ft x 4ft fully inclosed remade coop. They have not left the coop to go outside yet (I think it has been too cold) We have a colony.
> 
> So the lighter ones can still be sold as show quality (if they are) even with the lighter color?
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your First Kits.  They are absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I think they could be considered show quality.  I think what 2seth2 is stating is it's a solid color, whether it's lighter.  Solids are judged.  Just like Brokens (patterns) are judged.
> 
> K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ms. Reasearch even if a animal is soild it has to be recognised variety to be show. If she had a rabbit that was not a recognised color she could not sell it as show quality.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research

Citylife said:
			
		

> Today I purchased a very nice chinchilla holland lop doe and her 2 mo. old litter of three.  I also, purchased a nice buck who of course has been named Buck.
> He is kind of a cutie pie.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_buck12_8_11.jpg
> Is he not a good lookin boy?
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_sofie12_8_11.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_sofietop.jpg
> 
> The last two pics are the 2 mo. old broken chinchilla.  she is just too sweat.


Congratulations on the new buns.  

K


----------



## Citylife

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Citylife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I purchased a very nice chinchilla holland lop doe and her 2 mo. old litter of three.  I also, purchased a nice buck who of course has been named Buck.
> He is kind of a cutie pie.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_buck12_8_11.jpg
> Is he not a good lookin boy?
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_sofie12_8_11.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_sofietop.jpg
> 
> The last two pics are the 2 mo. old broken chinchilla.  she is just too sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new buns.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

oK, I had to change the chestnut bucks name to Bud and not buck.  To wierd.... I decided.  Bud is a better name.  Any way, here he is close up coming to say hi and he is ready for his hay.  






Here is Sofie the broken chinchilla 2 mo. old jr. doe.






they are to darn cute and very sweet........  way different then meat rabbits.  and I guess that is a good thing.
Or at least that is what I tell myself and no one else needs to rain on my little parade.


----------



## brentr

Two questions I'd like some advice on:  First, what is the life expectancy of a Lop?  I just adopted a lop rabbit as a favor; don't know breed specifics but he sure looks to be about the same size as the bunnies in pics on this thread.  He is 7 yrs old, been a house rabbit all that time.  Very friendly, docile buck.  Has not been neutered.  Actually sired a litter about 6 months ago.

Upon a more thorough examination, he has some lumps under his skin on his underbelly, and one on his shoulderblade.  His coat is thinning, and his toenails were a mess (I fixed that).

He does not seem to be in any discomfort.  I am just wondering how long he might stick around.  Seven years old seems old for a rabbit.

Second question: any suggested schedules for acclimating to outside?  I live in northern VA.  Temps right now are 50s during day; low 30s overnight.  I have no ambition for a long-term house rabbit, and would like to acclimate him if OK so he can be around other rabbits.


----------



## 2seth2

if he is well taken care of and has no health issues 10+ years      you can put him out for a few hours a day then let stay out all day for awhile then in evening the he is good to go he is old and probly wont acclumat well with the rabbits unless they are his age or smaller than him and a buck + buck with does around is a big no


----------



## Citylife

Here is a sweet 10 wk. old chinchilla doe.  She is a sweetheart.  





She is for sale in KC


----------



## Ms. Research

Citylife said:
			
		

> Here is a sweet 10 wk. old chinchilla doe.  She is a sweetheart.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_doe1.jpg
> 
> She is for sale in KC


Very sweet.  Will make a great addition to anyone's family or breeding stock.  You will have no problems finding a good home for this one.

K


----------



## home-sweet-home

the babies have grown so much. They will be 6 weeks old the day after Christmas. We are letting 3 go before Christmas to experience owners. We are trading one of our black ones for a REW. 

They are so cute and seem to have mommas build and daddy's cute flat face. We have several interested in the last little girl so I am sure she will be gone soon after the others.

I have a question though. We have a colony with three does and 1 buck. So far this is the first litter we have had. BUT we are pretty sure the other two does are pg, they have milk. BUt it has been 2 weeks since we noticed they have milk and they have not pulled fur. All of the does love on the babies (since they started coming out of the nest), they clean them and cuddle with them (daddy too), they very loved little bunnies. So I am wondering could the other girls have just started getting milk because of these babies and if not, when should I expect them to kindle after having milk. They eat fine (actually we are going through tons of food and hay and snacks), they act fine.

That is the only draw back to the colony that I have seen so far, is we never know when they will have kits. And we have to leave the nests in there and so we have to clean them often. Sigh.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear that your kits are doing well and ready to go to their new homes.  

I have no clue about your colony of does.  Or raising rabbits in a colony.  Sorry, wish I had some kind of answer.  But if your two does that you think might be pregnant, take care of the other doe's kits, they could be producing milk for them and not be pregnant.   It seems like all the does are taking care of this one litter.  

It looks like a "wait and see".  Hoping both are pg and you have more kits.  Please keep us posted.

K


----------



## home-sweet-home

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that your kits are doing well and ready to go to their new homes.
> 
> I have no clue about your colony of does.  Or raising rabbits in a colony.  Sorry, wish I had some kind of answer.  But if your two does that you think might be pregnant, take care of the other doe's kits, they could be producing milk for them and not be pregnant.   It seems like all the does are taking care of this one litter.
> 
> It looks like a "wait and see".  Hoping both are pg and you have more kits.  Please keep us posted.
> 
> K


One has kits for sure. I was holding her and felt a bump the size of a kits head and it moved!


----------



## Ms. Research

home-sweet-home said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that your kits are doing well and ready to go to their new homes.
> 
> I have no clue about your colony of does.  Or raising rabbits in a colony.  Sorry, wish I had some kind of answer.  But if your two does that you think might be pregnant, take care of the other doe's kits, they could be producing milk for them and not be pregnant.   It seems like all the does are taking care of this one litter.
> 
> It looks like a "wait and see".  Hoping both are pg and you have more kits.  Please keep us posted.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> One has kits for sure. I was holding her and felt a bump the size of a kits head and it moved!
Click to expand...

Congratulations!  Can't wait to hear good news.  Must have been a neat experience feeling the babies move.  

K


----------



## 2seth2




----------



## home-sweet-home

I felt the other does kits today. Yikes, the wait is killing me. I may have to move the buck from the colony, I am not sure how much waiting I can take lol.

I had an experienced breeder over today (to pick up a kit) and she thinks they are pg too

On another cool note. I spoke with the breeder of one of my does and she would love to buy her back, or some how line breed her. I could get pick of the litter. Or trade for another doe.

I dont think I can, cause I really like this girl (not just her amazing looks and pedigree, but as a pet, she is a snuggler!) I wonder if it would be rude to ask her if she would want to stud her buck out to her and then she get pick of the litter? I would have to put the doe in another cage after her kits are born and let her recoop and then take her out there. I just dont know that I can let her go.

She did offer to look at my buck. I was worrying that I might be taking these great does and putting them with an inferior male. (She judges shows), the other option is to buy a great buck from her and let lopsy come inside as a pet.


----------



## PinkFox

in colony situations its not unsual for the "sisterhood" to all produce and take care of eachothers kits...
the not knowing is why id never house a buck in a colony setting (girls only) i want to be able to control who is breeding and when, not to meniton letting the does rest
, but milk comming in early is quite common in colony settings
make sure to feed them up WELL though, since they started producing milk so considerably early beofre their litters its extra strain on thier bodies.  id be suplimenting with a little calf manna just to mae sure there getting enough of everything they need 

id love hollands one day...there sooo cute.
and english...i have a soft spot for the lops!


----------



## home-sweet-home

Milk mystery solved!

Today we found a cute little broken black tort kit hopping around the colony! She appears to be 3 weeks old! We found 3 holes, two deep ones that we dug up and found the end and no kits. The other seemed shallow. SO we begin wiring the bottom of the colony so this could not happen again and after it is almost completely wired. I see a cute little tort looking out from the once thought shallow hole from under the wire!!! So I go outside the fence and go back further and found the three remaining kits. So 4 total! Looks like a black tort, a broken tort, a sable point (or broken sable point) and maybe a blue tort or really light tort. I did not want to handle them too much because they were pretty freaked out. So I put them in the hutch in a nest and tomorrow I will get them out and take pictures and humanize them a tad lol.

So our buck got moved to a condo next to the colony. I cant take this not knowing when kits are coming stress. He will get visits, but on my timing! I will miss him cuddling with the babies. He was so good with them!


----------



## home-sweet-home

Pictures! Little sneaks!

The tort doe










The Sable point? maybe broken? doe

















The broken tort doe (can you tell if this is possibly a broken chocolate tort. The color seems off for a black tort, but I am new to this)













The only buck, tort


----------



## Ms. Research

Absolutely beautiful babies.  

Congratulations!

K


----------



## home-sweet-home

Whats crazy to me is that they are so clean. They were in a dirt hole. How are they so perfectly clean.

Also makes me not so nervous about breeding. We checked the last litter from our doe every day and stressed without fat tummies. Jaylene proved I can relax a bit. But I am happy that after 30 days I know I will not have to wonder when the kits will come!

I was just telling mom I wanted something to show in march. well here they are! If they get big enough before then'


----------



## 2seth2

sooooooo cute and it looks lik a sold sable piont


----------



## flemish lops

OH MY GOSH, They are soo cute!


----------



## Citylife

home-sweet-home said:
			
		

> I felt the other does kits today. Yikes, the wait is killing me. I may have to move the buck from the colony, I am not sure how much waiting I can take lol.
> 
> I had an experienced breeder over today (to pick up a kit) and she thinks they are pg too
> 
> On another cool note. I spoke with the breeder of one of my does and she would love to buy her back, or some how line breed her. I could get pick of the litter. Or trade for another doe.
> 
> I dont think I can, cause I really like this girl (not just her amazing looks and pedigree, but as a pet, she is a snuggler!) I wonder if it would be rude to ask her if she would want to stud her buck out to her and then she get pick of the litter? I would have to put the doe in another cage after her kits are born and let her recoop and then take her out there. I just dont know that I can let her go.
> 
> She did offer to look at my buck. I was worrying that I might be taking these great does and putting them with an inferior male. (She judges shows), the other option is to buy a great buck from her and let lopsy come inside as a pet.


IMO I would take her to the ladies rabbitry and have her line breed in front of you.  Then you take her home and raise the litter.  When she kindles, you call the breeder and let her know how many babies she had and inform her if you have any looses.  I do NOT think getting pick of the litter is worth you raising them at your place.  But, if you dont know these people real well, I dont know I would trust them with my rabbit for 2.5 months.  One bunny (pick of litter) is not worth what your doing for a sperm doner........


----------



## home-sweet-home

Citylife said:
			
		

> home-sweet-home said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the other does kits today. Yikes, the wait is killing me. I may have to move the buck from the colony, I am not sure how much waiting I can take lol.
> 
> I had an experienced breeder over today (to pick up a kit) and she thinks they are pg too
> 
> On another cool note. I spoke with the breeder of one of my does and she would love to buy her back, or some how line breed her. I could get pick of the litter. Or trade for another doe.
> 
> I dont think I can, cause I really like this girl (not just her amazing looks and pedigree, but as a pet, she is a snuggler!) I wonder if it would be rude to ask her if she would want to stud her buck out to her and then she get pick of the litter? I would have to put the doe in another cage after her kits are born and let her recoop and then take her out there. I just dont know that I can let her go.
> 
> She did offer to look at my buck. I was worrying that I might be taking these great does and putting them with an inferior male. (She judges shows), the other option is to buy a great buck from her and let lopsy come inside as a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO I would take her to the ladies rabbitry and have her line breed in front of you.  Then you take her home and raise the litter.  When she kindles, you call the breeder and let her know how many babies she had and inform her if you have any looses.  I do NOT think getting pick of the litter is worth you raising them at your place.  But, if you dont know these people real well, I dont know I would trust them with my rabbit for 2.5 months.  One bunny (pick of litter) is not worth what your doing for a sperm doner........
Click to expand...

She would have done that. I would have raised them here. BUT we changed plans. I am going to get a buck out of the two lines that work well with what I have and until then I will keep using Lopsy, but he is in another cage so I will breed when I want to.

We have 4, four week old kits, 5- 4 day old kits (two are peanuts, so we will end up with 3) and one just pulled fur.

I plan to keep at least a broken sable point buck from the 4 week old and we will see from there.


----------



## home-sweet-home

What a difference a week has made. They are getting cuter! It turned out that the sable point, broken and one tort are bucks and one little doe out of the litter!

Here they are at 4 weeks

Broken Sable point buck










Broken tort buck









Tort doe









Tort buck (probably not gonna make the cut)


----------



## 2seth2

cute kepp them  tell you cans show them and see which is best. you should also keep the brk sable piont for another color to your breeding program.


----------



## Ms. Research

Boy did they ever grow in a week.

All your babies are so precious!

Congratulations!

K


----------



## home-sweet-home

Our little Sundae had kits 4 days ago. 2 are peanuts.   But the other 3 look to be doing great!





















Looks like we may have another broken sable point 

Ebony has pulled fur (and stole some from Sundae lol) so we should be getting more kits soon. I keep expecting the peanuts to be gone, but they are still going strong at 4 days (our last peanut lasted 6 days)


----------



## 2seth2

looks likee a black tort and blue tort too


----------



## wolftracks

I'm so glad I was finally able to login here today. 

I have 2 Hollands and I'm not sure what quality they are. I'll have to post some pics soon. One I was told by the breeder has a color dq, but I liked this one. She's black but has a white marking on the nose. The bick is a tort. They were born Oct 27th, so however old that is. I'm tired and not doing numbers today.

Are there many HL breeders on this site?


----------



## Ms. Research

home-sweet-home said:
			
		

> Our little Sundae had kits 4 days ago. 2 are peanuts.   But the other 3 look to be doing great!
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0003.jpg
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0004.jpg
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0006.jpg
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0011.jpg
> 
> Looks like we may have another broken sable point
> 
> Ebony has pulled fur (and stole some from Sundae lol) so we should be getting more kits soon. I keep expecting the peanuts to be gone, but they are still going strong at 4 days (our last peanut lasted 6 days)


Congratulations on the 3 healthy kits.  So sorry about the 2 peanuts.  But thanks for posting them.  Really see the difference of what a peanut is to what a healthy kit is.  

K


----------



## wolftracks

I'll have to put more pics up of some of my other next time I'm on here. It was nice to see all the pics.


home-sweet-home take care of those little cuties and congrats!


----------



## GuineaLady93

home-sweet-home said:
			
		

> Our little Sundae had kits 4 days ago. 2 are peanuts.   But the other 3 look to be doing great!
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0003.jpg
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0004.jpg
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0006.jpg
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0011.jpg
> 
> Looks like we may have another broken sable point
> 
> Ebony has pulled fur (and stole some from Sundae lol) so we should be getting more kits soon. I keep expecting the peanuts to be gone, but they are still going strong at 4 days (our last peanut lasted 6 days)


What does "peanut" mean?


----------



## Ms. Research

GuineaLady93 said:
			
		

> home-sweet-home said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our little Sundae had kits 4 days ago. 2 are peanuts.   But the other 3 look to be doing great!
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0003.jpg
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0004.jpg
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0006.jpg
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/babyrnlc/rabbits/DSC_0011.jpg
> 
> Looks like we may have another broken sable point
> 
> Ebony has pulled fur (and stole some from Sundae lol) so we should be getting more kits soon. I keep expecting the peanuts to be gone, but they are still going strong at 4 days (our last peanut lasted 6 days)
> 
> 
> 
> What does "peanut" mean?
Click to expand...

Smaller rabbits, like hollands have a dwarf gene.  If two dwarf genes come together in a rabbit's genetics, they cause a deformity called a Peanut.  Peanuts unfortunately do not have developed digestive system and do pass after a couple days.   Some on this forum in the past asked about peanuts.  Home-Sweet-Home, with her pics can now show people the difference between a fully developed kit and a peanut.

Hope this helps,

K


----------



## lastfling

The dwarf breeds of rabbit as the name implies - carry a dwarf gene.  A peanut received two copies of the gene instead of the (1) normal and (1) dwarf gene and unfortunately do not survive long.  I believe I got that right :/


----------



## home-sweet-home

wolftracks said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I was finally able to login here today.
> 
> I have 2 Hollands and I'm not sure what quality they are. I'll have to post some pics soon. One I was told by the breeder has a color dq, but I liked this one. She's black but has a white marking on the nose. The bick is a tort. They were born Oct 27th, so however old that is. I'm tired and not doing numbers today.
> 
> Are there many HL breeders on this site?


There are quite a few.

A black with a white spot is a dq. Did the breeder give you the pedigrees?


----------



## home-sweet-home

lastfling said:
			
		

> The dwarf breeds of rabbit as the name implies - carry a dwarf gene.  A peanut received two copies of the gene instead of the (1) normal and (1) dwarf gene and unfortunately do not survive long.  I believe I got that right :/


Usually 3 days. Mine live 6 (but we always bring mom in and let them get an extra feeding. Just in case they are just runts and so my daughter knows she tried everything she can. I am sure we will quit doing that as she gets used to peanuts)

I read about one that lived a year! I have heard about some making it 3 weeks. I am bummed that the cream looking one is a peanut, I would love to see what color it turns out to be. It should probably pass tomorrow.


----------



## home-sweet-home

lastfling said:
			
		

> The dwarf breeds of rabbit as the name implies - carry a dwarf gene.  A peanut received two copies of the gene instead of the (1) normal and (1) dwarf gene and unfortunately do not survive long.  I believe I got that right :/


I was hoping Sundae was a false dwarf (Sometimes they get two normals and are considered false dwarfs), She is a little bigger (I think Jaylene is a fasle dwarf. She has never had a peanut). A false dwarf and true dwarf together is great because you cannot get a peanut. Obviously Sundae is a true dwarf. That means that 25% can be peanuts. A breeder friend of mine told me one litter she had 5 kits and 4 were peanuts!

We usually just get one. This is the first time we have had 2. It is hard to watch, cause they are cute and sweet and you know they are gonna die. We just love on them and make their first days good ones. It is something you have to deal with breeding Hollands.


----------



## Ms. Research

home-sweet-home said:
			
		

> lastfling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dwarf breeds of rabbit as the name implies - carry a dwarf gene.  A peanut received two copies of the gene instead of the (1) normal and (1) dwarf gene and unfortunately do not survive long.  I believe I got that right :/
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping Sundae was a false dwarf (Sometimes they get two normals and are considered false dwarfs), She is a little bigger (I think Jaylene is a fasle dwarf. She has never had a peanut). A false dwarf and true dwarf together is great because you cannot get a peanut. Obviously Sundae is a true dwarf. That means that 25% can be peanuts. A breeder friend of mine told me one litter she had 5 kits and 4 were peanuts!
> 
> We usually just get one. This is the first time we have had 2. It is hard to watch, cause they are cute and sweet and you know they are gonna die. We just love on them and make their first days good ones. It is something you have to deal with breeding Hollands.
Click to expand...

That's the hard part of breeding dwarfs.  I'm not looking forward to this but it is what it is.  At least you know Sundae is a true dwarf.  I was told this is really how you find out if the true/false dwarf gene is there in the line.  

I love what you and your daughter do for these sweet, but unfortunately terminal creatures.  I haven't experience a peanut yet, but I know it is in my future breeding Lionheads.  It is sad but you are making their short lives as comfortable as you can.  

K


----------



## home-sweet-home

Man the peaunuts are still alive and vigourous! They are 5 days. I wish they would just pass. They are so cute and just snuggle up after we let them eat. They are so skinny and wrinkled.

The other kits are going strong though. And we should get more kits any day (we have pulled fur)


----------



## 2seth2

what did you do with the first black litter?


----------



## home-sweet-home

2seth2 said:
			
		

> what did you do with the first black litter?


Sold them all as pets, wish I wouldnt have though. Two keep sending me pictures and they are looking quite nice! Oh well lol. I just cant make myself like black lol.


----------



## 2seth2

my rabbit is blaxk and i like it   well blacks are good to kepp as breedes because they can breed to almost any color


----------



## Ms. Research

2seth2 said:
			
		

> my rabbit is blaxk and i like it   well blacks are good to kepp as breedes because they can breed to almost any color


Black is the dominant color.   And I love the diluted color of black, blue.   

But then again home-sweet-home and others are showing how to do it with the recessive gene.  Or I call it a soft gene.   Chocolate and Lilac.  

But then again, bunnies have their own code, and you never know what you will get when you look into that nest box when you play with color.  That's the fun part.  But always remember, those who are reading, that though color is fun, the rabbits conformation and health is the most important.   Keeping that focus, makes awesome pets as well as stock.  

K


----------



## home-sweet-home

As far as genetics and easiest to get good structure, I was told by a breeder friend that tort was first and black second. 

I think because it is so hard to take good pictures of the black ones and we have a black one and then to get 4 black kits, I just did not want to keep any. Though if I bred my broken sable point buck (when he grows) to my black rabbit, we could get some cool colors. It would also be line breeding, because the doe comes from the same line as the buck.

There is nothing wrong at all with blacks, I just personally dont like them. I would like broken black!


----------



## wolftracks

home-sweet-home said:
			
		

> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I was finally able to login here today.
> 
> I have 2 Hollands and I'm not sure what quality they are. I'll have to post some pics soon. One I was told by the breeder has a color dq, but I liked this one. She's black but has a white marking on the nose. The bick is a tort. They were born Oct 27th, so however old that is. I'm tired and not doing numbers today.
> 
> Are there many HL breeders on this site?
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few.
> 
> A black with a white spot is a dq. Did the breeder give you the pedigrees?
Click to expand...

I knew that was a dq. The breed told me, but I have enough solid black rabbits that I wanted something different. 

I'll probably get the peds on Monday. I see him all the time at the auction near my house. 

These were given to me. He asked if I wanted to start another breed and told me to pick out 2. So I did! LOL

These two have been inside since I got them, but after last night they are being taken out to the yard today. My little tort managed to get out of the cage and I found him in the kitchen chewing through the water line to my refrigerator. H ehad water in the cage, but no.........had to go there. So since I was up till wee hours of the morning taping, mopping. taping again, mopping again. I'm making myself do what I said I was going to do a week ago and get them outside.

O BYC I have a Platinum membership. I forget how few pics you get when you don't have one of those. I have 2 of my Lionheads in the Lionhead thread, just hate to have to remove those. Anyway once  i have things done around here over the next couple of days, I'll try to get some decent pic. Well, decent for what my phone produces.


----------



## 2seth2

i didnt know that membership affacted pictures


----------



## wolftracks

now that the site is new, there are no limits, but the old one only allowed you a small amount of space to save and post them. Ya mean I don't have to worry about that here???


----------



## home-sweet-home

I use photobucket to post pictures here. I didnt even know there was a limit.


----------



## home-sweet-home

Sundae's peanuts died two days ago on day 6, but the other 3 are doing great! They are huge with massive bones. I cant wait to see how these turn out!














Look at these feet!









Ebony had another litter on the same day. 5 kits, looks like another peanut (healthy looking one, but they all start out that way. My clue is the tiny ears which seems to be the only deformity my peanuts get.) Two are black and I thought the others were tort, but I am starting to wonder now. One is quiet silvery.


----------



## 2seth2

blue or blue tort mabye?


----------



## Ms. Research

Beautiful litters home-sweet-home.  And definitely some feet on that one from Sundae's.  Exactly what a Holland Lop should look like.   Really nice.   Love her two torts as well.

Sorry to hear about the peanuts.  Thanks for posting Ebony's.  I can see what you are talking about the set back ears on that one peanut.  Can't wait to see how they grow up.

Congratulations again.  Thanks so much for sharing.

K


----------



## home-sweet-home

I have more pictures 

I have a thing for pictures. I love these little 11 day olds. Just starting to open their eyes.


----------



## 2seth2

they are so chubby


----------



## home-sweet-home

2seth2 said:
			
		

> they are so chubby


Yeah Sundae has some great milk lol. This is her first litter for me. I am very pleased. Its funny I check them and most of the time they do not have a full tummy and then I worry, then I stop myself and say, "hello, look at them!"


----------



## wolftracks

Ohhh they are so cute! Someone around here better get pregnant! I wanna hold babies too.


----------



## lee&lyric

MenagerieMama said:
			
		

> We have enjoyed raising HL rabbits, but find that we are likely going to move away from having rabbits as pets and start raising meat rabbits.


DH raises meat rabbits (weelll, I guess we both do).  But, we just acquired a Holland Lop for the daughter as a baptism present and I am liking his cute lil self.  So, I'm online reading all about 'em.  She has a boy and I am thinking of getting a girl and you know the rest.  For now though, I'm educating myself (and by osmosis the daughter) about Holland Lops.  Oh, she named him Pierre Lop Lop.  I've got to post a pic of him!

Thanks for sharing all.


----------



## lee&lyric

home-sweet-home said:
			
		

> and Almost a Midwife!


OT:  Congrats to you home-sweet-home on your almost midwifery.  Our last was a planned home birth, the BEST I ever had.

K, back to Hollands


----------



## lee&lyric

Hello,

We're new to the breed here and interestingly we arrived here through a "free" ad on Craigslist.  From what I can tell of Pierre Lop Lop we hit the jackpot!  The daughter loves him and I think he is the coolest thing since sliced bread.   He's 1.5 years old and is white and tan colored.  Think I'll take pics when I return home this afternoon.    I'm making it my business to read and learn all I can.  Meanwhile, honestly I would love to get a motherly doe to be Mrs. Lop Lop.

Thank you all for sharing.

Lyric


----------



## lee&lyric

home-sweet-home said:
			
		

> I have more pictures   I have a thing for pictures.


ME TOO!  And I am sooooo digging the lop breed!  This is SO exciting to be seeing this stuff, HSH.  Thanks so much.  I so want to obtain a doe for Pierre!


----------



## home-sweet-home

We have been so busy with shows, I havent been on lately. We have several almost granded. Got a best opposite breed on a little REW junior doe, got bov and bosv with my tort buck and doe! Lots of fun!

We are in Oklahoma and went to 4 shows in 4 weeks. (Texas, Mo, Ks, and South ok!)


----------



## PinkFox

i wish you were in (or closer) to TN...
you have some gorgeous buns!


----------



## home-sweet-home

Thank you. I am excited with what we have right now. WE got our bunnies from all over lol. My buck came from Ohio! I love him! He is from Hartman's and I love her rabbits!

We have some new babies that are promising.

Here is that sable point at 10 weeks old. I love how he turned out. we traded him for a sable point doe.


----------



## home-sweet-home

Got some cool new litters! This seems to be blue tort themed months lol! We got a blue tort in each litter.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Home-sweet-home where r u located?


----------



## wolftracks

OMG they're so cute! I just love babies.


----------



## bunnyperson

Looking at the pictures of the Blue Tort/ Black Tort babies. I have a few questions. Will Black tort babies always be that dark? and Blue torts always that light? I have 3 kits and 2 of them look like they would be right inbetween the lightness and darkness of those two posted and I've been seeking help determining colors.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

I want A broken holland lop soooooo bad


----------



## Nikki

Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> I want A broken holland lop soooooo bad


 Got one! I think. The lady told us she was an English lop... so not an English lop. So... a broken  torte holland lop... cuddles!


----------

